# Spoo as group 9 winner at World Dog Show Austria



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Awesome! look at the magnifecent standard that won group 9 :angel: at the World Dog Show Austria 2012, however the spoo didn't won BIS but looking at all those group winners it was a really hard competition.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so confused by how they judge. Is this American Idol or the Huffish girl?


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I am so confused by how they judge. Is this American Idol or the Huffish girl?


Just at any conformation show, but in that video the judging had cut since is just a shorth video.

This is actually one of the most if not the most important FCI confortmation competition, people come from all different countries to show the top dogs.

This is a videos witout mayor cuts


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Which Standard got the breed? Aleph American Idol or the Huffish female? Our Murphy was there, and got a "very good" from the judge, who also complained he had too much hair...lol! Would it be lovely if that was every exhibitor's biggest problem!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I located Aleph American Idol at Donnchada in TX. Is he still there?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

That is a gorgeous standard!

I love how the guy with the Saluki is chasing the dog.  I never watched the Salukis show before, maybe that's how they do it?

Arreau, too much hair? I can't imagine hearing that here. How funny!


----------

